# Other Languages > jQuery >  jquery and external css

## codesearcher

May i ask for an example how jquery can be used to execute an external css file OnChange event of the INPUT type html object.

----------


## sapator

I don't quite get what you need.
CSS can be nicely loaded if you put it as a link to the markup.
If you need to load it then (haven't tried, can't think of a situation I need to do that) try searching for "appendTo('head')" attribute.

EDIT Lol, just saw that this was an old thread but anyhow, just for the knowledge  :Smilie:

----------


## Siddhi Patel

hello
  it is not possible because if u want to use external CSS you can import it in head tag or put it to markup.

----------


## Siddhi Patel

hello
  it is not possible because if u want to use external CSS you can import it in head tag or put it to markup.

----------

